# Questions about the term Ser



## Alex (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, I here this term ALL the time on tv and I see it in books a lot.  Is Ser simply another way to say Sir? Is it used only for knights and nobles? Basically, I'm looking for specifics.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 29, 2012)

I've never seen or heard the term Ser used outside of some of the stories on this forum. I've assumed it's an alternate way to spell sir, though in my opinion it's an unusual one, and one I wouldn't use personally.


----------



## Agran Velion (Jun 30, 2012)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Ser is a gender-neutral form of Sir that has been used in the Dragon Age video game series by BioWare, in the video game Dragon's Dogma by Capcom, in Greg Bear's The Way novels, and in A Song of Ice and Fire by George R R Martin (although only men can be called 'Ser' in this case). It has since been adopted by members of the transgender community as a gender-neutral social title and salutation.



So if I'm correct, it wasn't even used in the Middle Ages (unless it was due to Old English spelling). So it appears to be simply a different spelling of Sir.


----------



## Alex (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah, thank you very much.  I had heard the term in several games and read it in game of thrones. It had been driving me nuts.  I didn't realize it was a wiki article.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Jul 9, 2012)

its just a invention created for storytelling purposes


----------

